# Pigeon Lung Disease and Protective Clothing



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The hospital specialist took the unusual step of writing directly to me about my test results, probably to cover himself if the condition gets worse. This is what he said:

_Following a recent clinic visit I now have the results of your laboratory investigations. This has confirmed a significant allergic reaction to the pigeons. I think this reinforces my advice that the best possible way forward is probably to eliminate exposure to the pigeons completely. Your perspective on this may be different, however I thought you ought to be informed of the results._

Well, I knew already that I had high sensitivity to pigeon antigens, I am just surprised that the tests taken when I was hospitalise in 2006 didn't show this up, because the UK Pigeon Fanciers Medical Research's test showed it in May 2007.

So...I have taken the photo below to show what precautions I take to protect myself from unnecessary exposure and I will show that to him on my next visit...the cap has a visor and filters, I take the filters out to get rid of any accummmulated dust regularly and there is always plenty there, very, very fine dust! The air that I breathe is filtered first, then blown downwards over my face.

The bag over my shoulder holds the battery...Kit Kit is in my arms because I hate posing for photographs, cuddling him gave me something to do and as he is not allowed out alone it gave him a little fresh air outing.

The Power Cap is expensive, but I think it is well worth it.

Cynthia


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess the real question is whether it reduces or eliminates any allergy reaction you have to pigeons.

On of the annoying things about middle age is that one's allergy reactions tend to increase with time, to more and more things. There are a number of medications available now that help suppress any allergy reactions, which is really the body's way of reacting to foreign substances. Not the same thing as illness caused by foreign bodies.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, Cynthia i really applause your determination, to do, what you love , no matter what..

White does suit you very well... 

Nell


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty cute!
Where would one find that mask?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My brother Sparky, who has extensive background in industrial hygiene, says check the internet for lab safety supply.

He thinks 3M and Scott make the best respirators.

Also, Cynthia, Sparky says if you are getting dust into the system you might also be absorbing dust into your eyes. You need a HEPA filter cartridge, *H*igh *E*fficiency *P*articulate *A*ir filter. These will reduce particles down to half a micron 0.5 micron (half a millionth of a millimeter), also asbestos, radon gas, radioactive alpha particles, but probably not gamma particles. He recites this from memory. He also worked tracking and controlling environmental hazards for the military, and worked on decommissioning the ICBMs (nuclear war-head missiles), dealing also with hydrazine gas.

If you need further help, I might ask him if I can PM his phone number. He has a cold right now, with his arm in a sling. 

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD!!

I also applaud your determination as well as your taking charge of your health and the responsiblity and devotion you have for your birds/pets.

Thank you for sharing..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, that is a very good picture. You look wonderful! Allergies suck. Even though the pulmonary specialist ruled out pigeon lung disease for me, I react to the smell of perfume, flowers, certain chemical smells like Clorox in much the same way.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Cynthia,
you worry me to death. Are you SURE the filter in your equipment is 100% protective? Can its reliability be tested some way? Your health must be as dear to you as the pigeons are. You have given many years of your life to them. You can continue helping people and their pigeons with your advice and there are OTHER creatures you can have close to you. Shouldn't you consider a break from the birds for let's say 12 months and see if your lungs show an improvement? 

I hope I'm not "trespassing" too much, I'd so much like to feel that you are taking good care of yourself. 

Your equipment is really something and you look very cute in it. Will you tell us what your doctor had to say about it.

Un abrazo, Gladys


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Cynthia............You are truly a fashion Diva.

On a very serious note, please try to limit your exposure to the birds as much as possible. You do so much to help and advise us all. You need to keep your health in the forefront of everything. I hope the medication has helped you. Your determination is amazing.

Best regards,
Louise


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cynthia, that looks like a great idea and I hope it works well. The pigeons are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

I feel so ashamed that I don't take the same precautions as yourself when I am with my birds. As you are aware, I share the same extremely high sensitivity to pigeon protein as yourself and am given the same serious warnings from my respiratory consultant. I know that I really have to take this warning seriously and take steps to reduce my exposure to my birds. I'm just back from the barn after spending a long time trying to get my birds into their night cage in pretty much darkness due to a power problem with the supply to the barn. I can feel the irritation in my lungs now with every breath, but I never seem to take this seriously until I get a flare-up and have to take steriods. What I would find most difficult is limiting my closeness with Jax who likes to sit on my shoulder and interact with me. I hate having them out in the barn as it is, after having them indoors with me for so long, and I miss the close bonding that Jax and I had. I could cry now just thinking of how little time I've actually had with her these past few months. It is -2C tonight and I have a heavy heart tonight after shutting them up in the freezing barn.
I can't say I could take all the proper sensible precautions that you are taking as I would feel even more alienated from Jax, but I will purchase a protective suit and an adequate respirator for starters and see how things go. It doesn't help either having the sick woody and 2 budgies in my bedroom as I am breathing in their dust every night....but there is nowhere else to house the birds due to the cats in the house.It's c**p! I have had no allergies to anything in my life and then I go and aquire a serious one to birds, the creatures I love best! Sorry for the rant...feeling down tonight!

Lindi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I guess the real question is whether it reduces or eliminates any allergy reaction you have to pigeons.


The steroids will be masking the my reaction, but I still have a cough although the rales have stopped . I think that there are allergens in the house still, I am taking up the carpets and replacing them with wood floors, John has also bought me an air purefier for my bedroom, so we are working on it. But I think, I hope, that the less there is to inhale the fewer the symptoms. This is from the British Pigeon Fanciers Medical Research website:

_Pigeon Fanciers Lung is caused through a sensitivity to pigeon protein, found either in the bloom or the droppings. To reduce the amount of protein inhaled and therefore the symptoms, a filtering face piece should be worn. Masks which filter particles and prevent them from reaching the lung should conform to the European Specification_.



> Where would one find that mask?


This is where John got mine from, note what is in the background!

http://www.bradwest.com/acatalog/AIRCAP2_The_Original.html



> He thinks 3M and Scott make the best respirators.
> 
> Also, Cynthia, Sparky says if you are getting dust into the system you might also be absorbing dust into your eyes. You need a HEPA filter cartridge, High Efficiency Particulate Air filter. These will reduce particles down to half a micron 0.5 micron (half a millionth of a millimeter), also asbestos, radon gas, radioactive alpha particles, but probably not gamma particles. He recites this from memory. He also worked tracking and controlling environmental hazards for the military, and worked on decommissioning the ICBMs (nuclear war-head missiles), dealing also with hydrazine gas.


I will look into that Larry. According to the the Pigeon fanciers Medical Research site : _The pigeon bloom, which is the main source of inhaled pigeon protein, is an extremely small dust particle (<5 microns). It is, therefore, important that the correct filter mask is used. Any mask used must comply with the appropriate European standard (or equivalent – in other countries_) 

The AirCap specifications say:

_2x easy change, high efficiency sub-micron particulate filters (99% at 1 micron)._ So hopefully the Aircap is doing its job.

http://www.aircap2.com/p2.html



> Shouldn't you consider a break from the birds for let's say 12 months and see if your lungs show an improvement?


Thanks for your concern Gladys, and no, you are not trespassing! I am passing most of my own new rescues on to the Hallswood sanctuary now and only taking in very disabled birds on a permanent basis if they are able to go straight into the aviary or doviary rather than spend a quarantine period indoors. And John is taking pigeons that need the long period of quarantine (PMV ones) home with him. But I live alone and I have 110+ pigeons, many of them disabled. John gets up once a fortnight to take over the cleaning which gives me a rest but when he is not here I have to spend some time in the aviary every day.

Lindi, Jax will still be able to bond with you. Even my scatty wood pigeon Littlewood has learnt to accept that the person inside the cap is me, and although he panicked at first he will come and sit on the cap now...so will Poppet the dove and the tamer or bolder pigeons. And Poppet still recognises John as his "mate" whatever he wears. They are very adaptable birds!



> It doesn't help either having the sick woody and 2 budgies in my bedroom as I am breathing in their dust every night....but there is nowhere else to house the birds due to the cats in the house


I have been down that path Lindi, despite all the warnings I was still spending a lot of time unmasked in a bedroom where I kept Delorious and one or two other sick ones earlier this year, which I am certain is what caused this latest episode, and I knew better. Even now I have Milkwood inside because I think he may have pigeon pox and there is nowhere else he can be. But even having birds in the house is very dangerous for you now, you can't have them in your bedroom. Just before I became so ill that I was hospitalised I had 8 pigeons in my bedroom. Then when I was in hospital I found an article that stated that mortality in people suffering from birdkeepers lung (which would be mainly owners of parrots, budgies etc) was higher than in other forms of Hypersensitivity Pneumonitis (30% over 5 years), because the antigens remained in the house even after the birds had been removed. However, another article that I found today states that the prognosis for sufferers of Pigeon lung in Europe and the US is good, whereas in Mexico City there is a mortality rate of 30% over 5 years. It doesn't explain why this is, but perhaps that is where the 30% mortality figures came from. I hate frightening you, but you are so much younger than me, so it is very, very important that you don't progress to the chronic stage of the disease. This is what the consultant says he is trying to prevent in me because it is then that the lungs can suffer permanent damage.

http://www.moldacrossamerica.org/HP%20lesson%206%20PCCU.pdf

Thank you Nell, Trees, Maggie, Cristina and Louise. As you can imagine, there are not a lot of pigeon lovers that I could trust queueing up to give my birds a good home so parting with them is simply not an option...and even if there were good homes available there are some, lots actually, that I simply couldn't part with as it would be a betrayal. So I will just work hard at reducing my exposure to antigens.

Maggie, it is strange, people that are prone to allergies are no more likely to develop hypersensitivity pneumonitis than anyone else. I have been allergy free all my life until now, I think that is why I never even considered the possibility of becoming sensitised to avian protein.

Cynthia


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The last time I wore one like that I was in a biohazard laboratory. All you need is a name tag and a radiation patch indicator. But seriously, I admire your determination. Now that you have protected yourself, are you doing something about those pigeon dust in your loft?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Now that you have protected yourself, are you doing something about those pigeon dust in your loft?


It is an aviary with an open flight, but yes, I am also tackling that aspect...although the medical research site says that you are no more likely to develop pigeon lung disease if you use deep litter, research has shown that fecal dust in the air is significantly increased in the deep litter method so it is not the best method if you already have the disease.. We use wood chips in the nesting/roosting areas (the flight is paved) , and although it is not particularly deep litter the dust accumulates very quickly so we are going to change the flooring to something that can be cleaned daily.
We are also going to try to control the amount of bloom in the air by re-introducing daily baths...we cut down on these because two of the PMV recoveries have CNS symptoms, which makes them vulnerable to drowning, so they have to be locked up while the others bathe and some of the flightless pigeons end up locked up with them.

This is cross posted from the breederslung yahoo forum, I had forgotten about it but it is very encouraging! :

_Hi all, I just found the group this morning. I was diagnosed in Jan >03' with sub acute BBL. I have rased pigeons for 30 years. Parting >with my birds was not an option so I began to wear a dust mask. Not >just any dust mask, an N95-8210 (3M). It filters down to 3 microns >in size. When I was initially diagnosed my lung capacity was at 76%. >I received 1 treatment of prednisone and 9 months later my lung >capacity is at 100%. The mask has saved the day. If you have inside >birds I don't no what to tell you, you really can't wear a mask all >day. If however you have outside birds start wearing a mask >immediately. You must become fanatical about wearing it to receive >any benefit from the mask.._

However, she has not said whether she has come off Prednisone. My lung capacity was under 70% two years ago, returned to 96%+ while in hospital but started dropping a year later when I came off the prednisone and very stupidly often neglected to use my mask and returned to keeping pigeons in the house. But I got ill again very slowly, the sats were 96% in May with some rales and I didn't become hypoxic until August.

Cynthia


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

My mom has pigeon allergies.... makes the idea of keeping a pet one harder.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> My mom has pigeon allergies.... makes the idea of keeping a pet one harder.


Yes, it does. I also read that although the allergic reaction occurs mainly in people that keep pigeons, parrots or budgies the reaction is to avian protein so sufferers can't keep any other kind of bird as a pet.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

Snazzy outfit!!!

Seriously, though, I'm glad you've been able to find a way to protect yourself, that allows you to keep your birds.

Linda


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Cynthia, Lindi and friends of PT

I have been reading with a lot of interest and concern your posts on your allergic reactions to your beloved pigeons.
I had not been aware of this specific problem until now and as I am quite new in pigeon rescue, even though before March, my woodie, I did raise two young orphaned pigeons (March & May) in my bedroom during my University years until they were strong enough to be released. 
I also keep a canary (Alfie) in the house but I have not noticed any alergic reactions to the birds or our 7 cats!

I should mention however that I am predisposed genetically to asthma as both my late grandfather and my mother have been severely asthmatic for over 30 years. When I was 18 I started having problems, dry cough, waking up during the night etc. I visited our family GP in Greece at the time and he warned me that I was also going to develop asthma like my grandfather and my mother. (My sister's son was borned with asthma).
Luckily by the time I was 20 I became a vegetarian, which for Greeks at the time was like a death sentence! I have been unwilling to eat meat since my birth and refused to eat most kinds of meat, except beaf, some chicken and fish. My refusal was due to the natural affection and compassion for all living beings but my sensitivities could not be understood or accommodated by my family.
By the time I was 18 my mother had to arrange a specialist's appointment with a Doctor, in order to convince me that I could not survive without eating any meat or fish (I have never eaten any kind of cheese in my life, as I felt even the smell was enough to make me vomit!). This specialist said that I would die very soon if I adopted a vegetarian diet due to lack of iron, B12 and adequate protein So, my mum had her way for a little longer until I was away from her in my 20s for my College studies and able to make my own decisions about my meals! This was the turning point for me. I remained a healthy vegetarian for the next 12 years, followed by another 7 years as a vegan and since November researching and questioning my diet even further I came across some wonderful information on the benefits of a live, raw vegan food diet. I try to maintain as much raw organic food as possible most of the days but I am not on a 100% raw diet yet. Raw foodists are considered all those consuming more than 75% raw in their daily diet. So, you come across many types of raw diets and differences really and it is a big and interesting subject to explore and experiment with adjusting these ideas to your own body requirements.
The conclusion from my story is that due to my intentional change of diet my genetic predisposition was not the main factor affecting my future life and health condition. I am the only family member free from asthma ( even though I am 42 now) and the main difference between my family and me, was my choice of what kind of building blocks I use to recreate my cells and therefore maintain the homeostasis (balance) of my body.

In my research since November, I was privilaged to come across a very interesting book : "The Liver and Gallbladder Miracle Cleanse-An all natural at home flush to purify & rejuvenate your body" written by a gifted holistic practicioner, Andreas Moritz, who has helped thousands of people to cure themselves (because this is excactly what happens, no one cures your body, the body cures / restores itself!) of many chronic conditions and untreatable problems, including common or specific allergies!!
I can not recommend this book highly enough to anyone of you with chronic conditions and reading about your sensitivities to "pigeon proteins" or as others often say "cat alergens", mites, etc, it crossed my mind that this might offer you the long waiting and permanent solution to your problem! 
I have already completed two Liver flushes myself and I was impressed with the results even a day after my first flush. His recommendation is a number of flushes over a period of time, as one is never enough to get your body to the top condition you want to achieve. In fact, the older you get the more work (flushes) you will have to do, sometimes up to 8-12!!
What I had been suffering since childhood was allergy to grass pollen, which luckily affects me only in June every year and sometimes it can get as bad to send me to the hospital for an eye wash!! 
I aimed to complete my first liver flush in May to check how I was going to feel this June. Needless to say, for the first time ever, I had the best June in my life, my eyes were fine and the worse was some light sneezing!I did not even need to take any homoeopathic remedies!
Even though I have been a vegetarian/ vegan since my 20s, the gross staff that came out of my liver was shocking! I have some pictures and if people are interested I can post some photos (not very nice to look at but better out of my body than rotting and blocking my liver, the most vital metabolic organ in the body and the second most complex after the brain!!)
I intend to catch up with my flushes next month as this summer has been very different and life changing for me. I will keep you updated on my progress.

So, even if you decide against it, please give yourselves the opportunity to read and evaluate this life changing information and you might be glad you offered your body such an invaluable gift, if you are convinced that it is worth a try. For the sake of your precious life as animal Angels and your beloved feathered friends, who would love to share their time with you without any holding back....

Always with Love & Light

Maria


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Cynthia,

Take care of yourself as always. You seemed to have done a lot of homework concerning this disease. Sharing your knowledge definitely benefits us all.

rod


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

luckily i am not allergic ...... could you tell me how i could flush my liver because i am exposed to all kinds of toxins that the world throws


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Santhosh_pigeons

I am afraid unless you a spiritual master or yogi, your body like ours is in need of a flush and a regular yearly maintenance after that, if you wish to function at your best and avoid chronic conditions and regular sickness.
I could give you the actual flush but the responsible thing to do is to read the whole book of Andreas Moritz "The liver and Gallbladder miracle Cleanse", which you can buy on line from Amazon.com.
It is imprortant because it covers all details on preparation, precautions, herbal combinations for kidney cleanse,etc.
Trust me you will not regret your purchase and if you decide to go ahead having examined all his arguments, you will probably consider your decision the best health insurance you could ever purchase for your life!!
Good Luck and if you have any questions after reading this book, let me know.

Best Regards

Maria


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I found also some YouTube videos on Maria's (Andreas Moritz) subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S--zBEwsoTI&feature=related

Larry


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you very much, Larry.
I had not seen this video of Andreas on you tube. It is a very good introduction for people to have an idea what it is about. He explains in great detail everything you need to know in his book. He has other interesting books, some of which I have read, too.
I consider Andreas Moritz, one of the most effective and knowledgeable experts on health issues and I will always be grateful I had the opportunity to come across his books. In his book, it is mentioned that he has consulted with heads of state and members of government in Europe, Asia and Africa.

Regards

Maria


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

Thank you all for the info.....i have no problems with my health at all.....my drinking used to be bad so just a little worried.....
I will look at that video and try the book.... some of my friends practise yoga ........may be that will help....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, I showed the doctor the photograph and he was quite dismissive, he said that he didn't know to what extent the suit and mask would protect me from antigens but he had to worn me that the inflmmation of the lungs causes fibrosis/permanent scarring of tghe lungs and I could end up permanently disabled.

So I have been going for belt and braces: wearing a face mask inside the Power Cap...I don't think the antigen acan get through the two barriers But I have found all sorts of ways that I invite trouble, like carrying the bird seed that has been scattered in the aviary and is therefore dusty in my car to feed the wild birds with. Some spilt the other day and I haven't cleaned it up yet. Then I decided to hang my face mask round my neck all day so that wherever I was I could just slip it on if needed...but the exterior of the face maks will also have some degree of dust in it which I could breathe in when the mask is not in place.

I will get there in the end.

Cynthia


----------

